# Bcy 454



## bobrel (Apr 4, 2005)

i have been building with trophy for years. My strings usually dont rotate when finished. tried 454 using the same build process and have seen crazy string rotation after serving string end(s). 

layed up three strings, some with more some with less twists, same thing.. Tried halo and 3d. usually set my cavalier about high 6 to 7#. use squeeze clamps and serve under 400# tension so no movement when serving. Not sure what i can do differently. None of these strings is usable. 

Ordered x99 white to try and see if its the same. 

driving me nuts. So i say beware. and good luck

Bob


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

454, is that a new product from BCY? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

skullerud said:


> 454, is that a new product from BCY?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Yes. Same blend as 452x but with the newer sk99 dyneema.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Any build issues with this material?


----------



## Bootlegger750 (Jan 22, 2013)

Have it on my Helix....Great material. No rotation and very stable. Love it.

Sent from my SM-S102DL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been using it on a limited basis due to only having a few colors to try out. I think the material is thinner than 452X probably due to the thinner sk99. I found 26 strands works best for me. I usually use 24 strands of 452X.


----------

